# Is any congestion normal?



## sammycravinhos (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi everyone! I’m really confused because my hedgie has gone through 2 different types of antibiotics for what we though was a URI, and now she’s been off the antibiotics for almost 2 weeks and she just has consistent mild symptoms. She sneezes a couple times a day, usually when i first pick her up she has a teeny bit of congestion that goes away within seconds as well. Can this be considered normal for some hedgies? She also has some green poop but only at night and she’s running on her wheel. Everytime i’ve seen her poop while i was handling her/watching her it’s been a healthy brown color and texture. Her cage stays between 78-83 plus she has a heat mat set on low. Does anyone have a “healthy” hedgie that shows some congestion? She is also on a cotton, sheet like bedding on top of a little cotton pee pad mattress type layer meant for babies. The vet had me remove all her fleece bedding out of worry that she was allergic to it.


----------



## sammycravinhos (Jul 7, 2018)

* but only at night when she’s running on her wheel


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Did the vet listen to her chest? What antibiotics did they use and did you complete every dose, keeping to same time intervals?

My boy will sneeze maybe a couple times a day on average. He's on carefresh though and I know it gets stuck to his nose and probably irritates it ><. He has had a URI in the past and I do worry of course is he developing another one every time I hear a sneeze! I think the occasional sneeze is ok.

Does she have a runny nose at all? When my boy had a URI, as soon as he woke up, I'd pick him up and this is when he sounded congested and he'd have a runny nose or blow a snot bubble. This is when I seeked treatment and antibiotics cleared the running nose. His nose is still quite wet sometimes.

If she sounds congested or her breathing is whizzy then I think it might be worth taking her to a different vet to be on the safe side. Make sure they listen to her chest. 

Re the green poop, try giving some benebac for small animals, it can help settle their stomach when they are under stress (so new food or on medication, especially antibiotics, it really helps my boy). 
Also it really isn't recommended to use a heat mat, hedgies can burn themselves on it as are more likely to not move if they get too hot. Plus heat mats don't heat up the surrounding air in the cage and this is what hedgies need, so they are pretty pointless. (Heat mats are for reptiles when they need heat to help digest their food). 
So this might be contributiing to her respiratory issues. I really recommend switching to a CHE which must be used with a thermostst (hopefully you already have a thermostat to control the heat mat anyways, otherwise it is really risky to use).
The temp range is also too large, it needs to be more consistent. Constant changes in temps can bring on a URI as well. 

I think try changing your heat set up, the CHE will help to keep the temp more consistent especially if used with a dome fixture (make sure it is approved for ceramic heat emitters, otherwise can be a fire hazard). Also you could try purchasing an air purifier for the room to help clean the room air, removing dust, allergens etc. I bought one earlier this year and really like it. Hoping she gets better soon.


----------



## sammycravinhos (Jul 7, 2018)

The breeder actually told me to get the heat meat on top of the CHE i already have. I also think it’s pointless but i was willing to give it a shot. and yes, when she listened to her lungs she said they sounded clear. The only off symptom is some congestion when she wakes up, and you would think with this much time passing a URI would’ve gotten worse, right?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of laundry soap are you using to wash her bedding?


----------



## sammycravinhos (Jul 7, 2018)

It’s a scent free soap. i don’t have the name on me right now but the vet had me buy it since it’s extremely sensitive and natural


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok that's good. Are you also using white distilled vinegar? It's a good idea to add it to the rinse wash. My scent free soap still made my boy sneeze until I changed how I was washig his bedding.


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd still listen to Yukidama's Mama's advice but I will add that a hedgehog at the pet store I work for had a URI and she also didn't seem fully recovered after completing her antibiotic regimen. It took a few extra weeks for her sniffling symptoms to go away.


----------

